# Goat Bloat..Can I use olive oil??



## Faintinggoat101

I fed my goats a little bit of alfalfa hay today and they are really bloated. Ive read not to use mineral oil because they could get it down their lungs. Can I give them olive oil to help them with their bloat? How much do I need to give them? How do you burp your goat?


----------



## elevan

Firmly FIRMLY rub their left side with your fist.  Get them up and walking.  

Here's a good thread on different ways to treat for bloat:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=226441#p226441


----------



## Faintinggoat101

I read your article about 2 tbs of baking soda. Do you feed one goat all the 2 tbs or is that for 100lbs?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

we use mineral oil.  But you do need to be careful.  A good feeding/drenching syringe can really help.  

Also when the animal is really bad tubing is needed. 


I woudl choose Vegetable oil or corn oil over Olive oil. But mineral oil is the best since it isn't digested.  

Also any anti gas medicine can help.   

we have given our full grown adult boer goat 2 to 3 teaspoons of baking soda in some water and then walked them and waited an hour or two and repeated if need be.  

for the oil it takes a lot.  several ounces to do any good.


----------



## elevan

Faintinggoat101 said:
			
		

> I read your article about 2 tbs of baking soda. Do you feed one goat all the 2 tbs or is that for 100lbs?


It's per dose...each time you give it and you might need to give it a few times.


GasX is another thing that we've used here in a pinch.


----------



## woodsie

I've used a couple tbsp mixed with 1/4 cup of veg oil and used a turkey baster to get it down the hatch (I tried tums but that is one thing goats won't eat - lol!)...bloat clear up within 1/2 an hour.


----------



## PotterWatch

Gas x was literally a life-saver for one of my goats. She was badly bloated and we had tried everything including tubing her but nothing made much difference. Tried the gas x and she was burping and chewing her cud within 20mins. I always make sure I have it on hand now.


----------



## elevan

PotterWatch said:
			
		

> Gas x was literally a life-saver for one of my goats. She was badly bloated and we had tried everything including tubing her but nothing made much difference. Tried the gas x and she was burping and chewing her cud within 20mins. I always make sure I have it on hand now.


----------

